# NO Police this morning



## charleen (Apr 26, 2009)

While I drove to Heliopolis and back to Maadi this morning I didn't see any police out doing anything. Not even sitting on the side of the road doing nothing. They just weren't there. Maybe as the Eid is coming they are off, but they seemed to be gone today at least for 8am anyway. Anybody else noticed this today?


----------



## kevinthegulf (Aug 16, 2009)

charleen said:


> While I drove to Heliopolis and back to Maadi this morning I didn't see any police out doing anything. Not even sitting on the side of the road doing nothing. They just weren't there. Maybe as the Eid is coming they are off, but they seemed to be gone today at least for 8am anyway. Anybody else noticed this today?


I only have a short drive through Maadi to work, but I still saw the usual suspects "working" as efficiently as ever.

If sitting down and doing nothing ever becomes an olympic sport, this lot will get Gold Silver and Bronze


----------

